# RegEx Problem - Text zwischen zwei Tags



## Sir Robin (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines RegEx-Problem...und zwar hab ich folgenden Code:


```
<?php

$string="[test]schicker kleiner Test[/test] tralalalalalalala [test]und das erstmal[/test]"; 

eregi("\\[test\\]([^\\[]+)\\[/test\\]",$string,$regs);
?>
```

...das Problem ist jetzt, das er nur beim ersten match, also "schicker kleiner Test" findet, aber danach kommt ja nochmal "[test]und das erstmal[/test]" ... und das findet er nicht mehr...irgendeiner nen kleinen Tipp?

Dankeschön!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Januar 2003)

```
preg_match_all("=\\[test\\](.+)\\[/test\\]=Ui",$string,$regs);
```


----------



## Sir Robin (2. Januar 2003)

Dankeschön.....jetzt kann ich weiter machen...


----------

